# aquaclear filter owners:



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

can any of you guys see a problem with removing the filter intake tubes on my filters so they're less visible in my tank? i.e. i'm taking off the extensions and just going to have the open intake tube just beneath the surface without anything covering them. i think it'll be okay because:

1. i have two ac500's on a 72 gal. tank. i don't need lots of filtration depth b/c of the two filters and the powerhead that's always moving the dead water around from the bottom to the top. anyway i've got tons of water agitation already.
2. i have an elong in there and would be totally shocked if he got stuck on the tube because he's so strong he could just thrash himself off, he doesn't spend too much time right on the surface anyhow.
3. there won't be any feeders or small critters to speak of getting stuck in there. i try not to use 'em
4. i don't really have anything in my tank that could or would get stuck up there in the filter. the ac extention tube already has holes big enough in it to suck in most stuff anyway and all my plants/gravel/decoration are way down deeper than the intake tubes would be.

please let me know if this is a dumb move for any reason. i'd appreciate it.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I wouldn't do it, without the intake thingie debris could be sucked in and mess up the filter. if anything you could could cut the bottom of the extension (where the grid like end is) and attach that to the intake.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that my friend, is why you get the big bucks. i'm doing it!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

JAC said:


> I wouldn't do it, without the intake thingie debris could be sucked in and mess up the filter. if anything you could could cut the bottom of the extension (where the grid like end is) and attach that to the intake.


 For what Dutch wants to achieve thats a good idea but i think it would be better if he left the strainer on and cut it shorter on the other end. I think thats what you meant to say most likely.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you cut it too short and too close to the water level you'll have to be especially careful of your filter functioning properly. If the water level gets below your intake tube your filter will burn out.

And I think that would make your filtration completely inneficient to only be drawing water off the top but it's your choice. The water on top is generally the cleanest and most oxygenated, it's a far more efficient system to draw the water from the bottom of the tank, clean it and deposit it at the top. I don't think water movement alone from a powerhead is really going to make up for this and I don't think your filtration is gonna be very good.

Other than that, it should work but I wouldn't bother with it


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for the input guys. i'm not too worried about water level and burning out the motor; you're probably right about it not being beneficial and all at that depth. i was just really loving the look of no tubes. back to tubes i guess.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> JAC said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't do it, without the intake thingie debris could be sucked in and mess up the filter. if anything you could could cut the bottom of the extension (where the grid like end is) and attach that to the intake.
> ...


yeah, that's what I meant, I had just rolled out of bed and wasn't thinking straight :laugh: . You do have to be careful about the water level, if it drops below the intake level your filter will be toast.

If you hate the look of the tubes so much then maybe you could hide it using a piece of driftwood, plants or maybe even a piece of bamboo, but you'd have to coat it with some polyurethane first because bamboo will rot away in the water.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> And I think that would make your filtration completely inneficient to only be drawing water off the top but it's your choice.


 elTwicho, I disagree with you on this one comment because a wet/dry works in the same manner.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > And I think that would make your filtration completely inneficient to only be drawing water off the top but it's your choice.
> ...


 Not really. Most wet dry filters with a built in overflow have holes in the bottom as well as the skimmer on the top. It's only the cheap hang on skimmers which I also think suck that use that method. A better and more efficient method is this one.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's a picture of how all the high quality overflows I've ever seen look.

I see your point that wet drys use skimmers like that, but it's my opinion that it's a bad setup to have just a skimmer and only be drawing from the top of the water. I don't think any of the wet drys that do this are well set up IMO


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

elT, i don't think the overflow skimmers suck. They remove all the oily film from the top of the water. Anything thats on the bottom of the tank is either gonna get picked up in your gravel vac maintenance or break down naturally and to keep the water params in check with your water changes.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've never had an oily film in my tank. I see what you're saying I just don't agree


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm just going to suffer through the tubes and obscure them with plants and what not the old fashioned way.







i'm really fond of my ac 500's and wouldn't get rid of them until i could afford something awe-inspiring size-wise. not to take sides on the depth debate, but i think elT is right. it's the same principle as water changes vs. water adding. anything you don't want in your water is microscopic and settles down to the bottom with evaporation etc. it stays until you remove it. that's why simply adding to replace evaporated water instead of changing is a big no. you may stir it up with a powerhead or vaccuum it up when you vaccuum, but it almost certainly has got to be better to constantly be filtering from the bottom where that crap settles instead of relying on vaccuuming to clean it up. most of the stuff members write on this topic has to be different degress of correct anyway, we're all so anal about filtration. i doubt anyone here's doing anything wrong per se, we're all just rabid about finding the best cleanest way possible and constantly striving toward that. love it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

:nod: I love the aqua clear line. Cheap and effective sponge filter. That's what I have on all 4 tanks including the 50 G that has a wetdry on it...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, I gave AC a try after using 170s exclusively and I'll never buy another penguin/emperor again. I'm actually pretty unhappy with mine and extremely pleased with my ACs


----------

